# which rom can make the tvout function work?



## netqer (Aug 9, 2012)

anyone can tell me?which rom can make the tvout function work?

Thanks..


----------



## jt1134 (Jun 9, 2011)

Device lacks the appropriate hardware. No rom will change that.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## netqer (Aug 9, 2012)

jt1134 said:


> Device lacks the appropriate hardware. No rom will change that.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


Thanks for your answer.

I did some research and I can't believe that fassy lacks tvout hardwares.

could you tell me which hardware is missing?

here are some information.

*tv out support description from S5PC110 datasheet*


> S5PC110 is a 32-bit RISC cost-effective, low power, and high performance microprocessor solution for mobile
> phones and general applications. It integrates the ARM Cortex-A8 core, which implements the ARM architecture
> V7-A with supporting peripherals.
> 
> ...


*S5P TVOut **hardware** DESIGN diagram.*


```
<br />
/*<br />
=========================+=========================+=======================+=================================<br />
			 |			   |			   |		 |<br />
			 V			   V			   V		 |<br />
		-----------	 -----------	 -----------	|		 --------<br />
			VP	 ---->   Mixer   ----> TV Encoder ---+-------->   DAC<br />
		-----------	 -----------  |  -----------	|		 --------<br />
									 |				 |<br />
HARDWARE							 |				 V<br />
									 |		   ----------	  --------<br />
									 +----------> HDMI Link  --> HDMI PHY<br />
												 ----------	  --------<br />
==========================================================================================================================<br />
*/<br />
```
I hope someone can help me!

sorry for my bad english.


----------



## Cookiemonster84 (Mar 1, 2012)

The hardware supports it, but is not fully enable at the hardware level. Therefore it cannot be unlocked at the software level, if i understand it correctly.


----------



## xboxfanj (Sep 24, 2011)

I think samsung disabled it for some sort of legal reasons. Apparently the hardware is there, but they disabled it at the last minute before launch.

Edit: there are even a lot of libraries present to support it. Perhaps its a kernel thing.

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## netqer (Aug 9, 2012)

xboxfanj said:


> I think samsung disabled it for some sort of legal reasons. Apparently the hardware is there, but they disabled it at the last minute before launch.
> 
> Edit: there are even a lot of libraries present to support it. Perhaps its a kernel thing.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk 2


Thx for your answer.

but i wonder if your SPH-D700 have some roms or patchs to make the tvout feature work perfectly?


----------



## xboxfanj (Sep 24, 2011)

netqer said:


> Thx for your answer.
> 
> but i wonder if your SPH-D700 have some roms or patchs to make the tvout feature work perfectly?


Nope broken for us as we'll.

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BBrad (May 23, 2012)

Black beans jellybean ROMs claims that it supports in the settings haven't tested it out yet you may whanna check that out in the fasina forum also ask Larryp if you need a showcase version

Sent from my BLACKED OUT BLACK BEAN


----------



## Frosty1994 (Sep 19, 2012)

I have the Showcase running AOKP Milestone 6. And when I plug my headphones in under device settings TV out lights up. So, maybe try that. I do like this rom.


----------



## BBrad (May 23, 2012)

That's what it does under black bean I'm gonna try it when i find my stupid cable

Sent from my BLACKED OUT BLACK BEAN


----------

